# beur



## donib

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei chiedere se qualcuno ha idea di qualche modo in cui tradurre "beur" in italiano per indicare un francese di origine nordafricana.
Grazie!


----------



## Pohana

Buona sera donib:
Benvenut@ al forum.

In effetti _beur_ è una parola che si fà conoscere ogni volta di più tale e quale, senza traduzioni ad altre lingue, almeno Io l'ho trovata sia in inglese che in italiano, pure a me piacerebbe sapere se esiste una parola italiana equivalente ...

À +
Pohana


----------



## Valpolicello

"Beur" é il verlan di "arabe" = Arabo.


----------



## Pohana

Valpolicello said:


> "Beur" é il verlan di "arabe" = Arabo.



On connaisait déjà l'origine du mot, merci bien quand même Valpolicello , ma in questo momento quando si usa _beur_ si pensa _ai figli di immigrati arabi in Francia, _allora ci chiediamo se c'è un moto equivalente nel gergo dei giovani italiani, ecco .
Bacione
Pohana


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

non mi viene in mente un termine preciso, tranne che:

"E' figlio di arabi" o " I suoi sono arabi". Poi se vuoi entrare nello specifico, puoi dire che è figlio di tunisini, algerini o marocchini.


----------



## Valpolicello

A Verona per insultare un magrebbino (direi che beur qui lo usano come dispregiativo, più che altro), lo si chiama "beduino"...


----------



## Pohana

Pohana said:


> On connaisait ...


On connais*s*ait...


----------



## Pohana

Valpolicello said:


> A Verona per insultare un magrebbino (direi che beur qui lo usano come dispregiativo, più che altro), lo si chiama "beduino"...



Oui, mais à présent _beur_ a perdu la connotation péjorative.


----------



## Valpolicello

Pohana, Je suis d'accord avec toi aux 50 %...
En peu comme "nigger" aux USA, ça depend de la manière que tu l'utilise... et à qui tu parle... on peut etre offensif ou "bon copain".
Moi, pour eviter gaffes, je n'emplois pas ces terms... et tout le monde est content !


----------



## Spiritoso78

> ..per insultare un magrebbino (direi che beur qui lo usano come dispregiativo, più che altro), lo si chiama "beduino"...


 

Si, oppure, seppur meno offensivo, si usa il termine *marocchino* per definire tutti i magrebbini (inclusi quelli che vanno a vendere ninnoli e cianfrusaglie porta a porta).


----------

